# Remington 20 gauge Sport Loads



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Free if you come pick them up. I don’t have a 20 gauge so I have no use for them. I’m in West Jordan. 58 rounds total. Text me @ 435-six six nine-2137


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

“SOLD”


----------

